
Markets for Information Goods (1998) - dredmorbius
http://people.ischool.berkeley.edu/~hal/Papers/japan/index.html
======
dredmorbius
The author is Hal Varian, alumnus professor of economics at UC Berkeley, and
chief economist at Google.

I particularly draw attention to the section "Information as a public good".
[http://people.ischool.berkeley.edu/~hal/Papers/japan/japan.h...](http://people.ischool.berkeley.edu/~hal/Papers/japan/japan.html#SECTION00060000000000000000)

